# First road bike,... first post



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Folks,

First post on Road Bike Review, I'm an avid mountain biker that has over the years been tempted by road riding. This year, I decided it was time. 

I made a list and did my research, looked at Cervelos, Treks, Cannondales, but when I saw the Pinarello's I knew I had found my road bike. Decided on the FP Quattro,.. not entirely an entry level bike, but I wanted a bike I could grow with. It's a 57.5 frame (I'm 6'3") BoB paint(less) scheme packaged with Campo Athena 11's. Wheels were upgraded to Fulcrum 3's at no extra charge. I completed the package with Look KEO Blade pedals and shelled out a pretty coin for ERGO 2 carbon SIDI's. Registered my bike with Pinarello tonight,... anyone know what the Crash Replacement Program entails?

thanks for looking,
Frank  

P.S. A huge :thumbsup: to all at Invita Sport in Mississauga, very helpful crew. If you're in the market for some fine Italian bikes in the greater Toronto region, this is the place for you.


----------



## dahas325is (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratz on the new Pinarello :thumbsup: was thinking about this one too... how do you like the ride so far?


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your choice for the new Pinarello Quottro. I'm sure that you have plenty of enjoyable rides with this machine :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

That's one heck of a first bike. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

dahas325is said:


> Congratz on the new Pinarello :thumbsup: was thinking about this one too... how do you like the ride so far?



Bike feels great, but I really shouldn't be commenting on the ride, with this being my first road bike and having nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

arcustic said:


> Congratulations on your choice for the new Pinarello Quottro. I'm sure that you have plenty of enjoyable rides with this machine :thumbsup:


Thanks,... The enjoyable rides will come once the wife and I get comfortable and build up our confidence and endurance. She's waiting for her Wilier Gran Turismo to come in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

Opus51569 said:


> That's one heck of a first bike. Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks Opus, it is *way* too much bike for me right now, gotta get me some serious saddle time to make it worthy. :yesnod:


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

excellent choice and love the color(less) scheme! You're going to have some fun this riding season


----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

foofighter said:
 

> excellent choice and love the color(less) scheme! You're going to have some fun this riding season


Thanks foofighter, 

Had my first road ride today in some hideous winds and cold temps, (storm system coming up the north east). Bike was really smooth in strong and sudden crosswinds. I spent the first 10 miles trying to figure out proper gear selection and repeatedly reminding myself to relax and lose the death grip!...  ...I should of bought a road bike years ago!


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

sweet ride! Love that colour scheme. 

I'm in TO too Clanky. Winds were brutal today. Looked really nice out the office window until I went to ride home


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow! That's one sweet first road rig you got there Clanky. Nice choice with the Quatro/Athena, you'll enjoy groing into it, for sure. My first roadie was a brand new 1972 Schwinn Varsity that my dad got me so I wouldn't gummy up his Le Tour, which I ended up inheriting a few years later. That boat anchor was what I started my racing career on. Cheers


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

be careful you actually might like asphalt over dirt...i know i did and sold all my mtn bikes


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice setup...enjoy the ride.....


----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

tober1 said:


> sweet ride! Love that colour scheme.
> 
> I'm in TO too Clanky. Winds were brutal today. Looked really nice out the office window until I went to ride home


Thanks tober,

Woke up this morning all geared up for my second ride only to find it raining,... heavily,... without letup,... bummer, might go wash the bike in the rain.


----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

rhauft said:


> Wow! That's one sweet first road rig you got there Clanky. Nice choice with the Quatro/Athena, you'll enjoy groing into it, for sure. My first roadie was a brand new 1972 Schwinn Varsity that my dad got me so I wouldn't gummy up his Le Tour, which I ended up inheriting a few years later. That boat anchor was what I started my racing career on. Cheers



Thanks rhauft, for the kind comment and for your prior posting on your trip to Pinarello's Trevino shop and factory. Learning of the pedigree and seeing it's a family operation helped solidify my decision to go the Pinarello route. 

Clanky


----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

foofighter said:


> be careful you actually might like asphalt over dirt...i know i did and sold all my mtn bikes


I love MTB'ing too much to give it up. I'm already checking maps out and planning road rides, with varying distances as we get our legs and improve our endurance. Next step is to get me a Garmin GPS so I don't have to worry about getting lost on back roads. 

Cheers


----------



## Clanky44 (Apr 6, 2011)

met said:


> Nice setup...enjoy the ride.....


thanks met


----------

